# gonzaga is really overrated



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

why are they ranked that high ?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Honestly, they are obviously a tough team and play hard, but I seriously question if they have that killer instinct.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think the Zags were overrated. They just played like crap.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> why are they ranked that high ?


ask stanford the same thing, those two games were officiated very strangely today. alabama got way too man freethrows for the team that they are and the refs took gonzaga out of their game early with cheap foul calls. they were seeded 2 in the region because they were the #3 team in the country.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

They just need to be seeded lower so the expectations for them to win is much less. The pressure was onto them thats why they lost today. They need to be the Cinderella club again! :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The refs were fine in both games. They rewarded the teams who were more aggressive out there. Alabama and Nevada both played all out balls to the floor with nothing to lose and attacked, attacked, attacked. 

Just look at the Number of Dunks Nevada had. That alleyoop for Kevinn Pinkney on every Zag who ever lived. Alabama, even though their big men are skinny are extremely skilled and aggressive and they just took Stanford completely out.

Both of these teams showed that they need to have more challenging schedules. Now in both cases their leagues were extremely down. Like I expected to see two WCC teams in the tournament this year (it will happen next year) and I expected the Pac-10 to be down. Stanford will always choke because their players are good but not good enough (usually because of academic reasons). 

The Zags need to schedule a strong OOC during the middle of the conference season just to make sure they get a challenge from a team. Don't be surprised if the Zags never get a high seed again. The fact that the Zags hadn't played a tournament caliber team since Christmas is a big deal and they don't deserve a #2 seed in any year, when you are playing in the WCC.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Academic Reasons?*

No, its not academic reasons. Stanford was Okafor's top choice. They didn't think he was good enough for them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Academic Reasons?*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> No, its not academic reasons. Stanford was Okafor's top choice. They didn't think he was good enough for them.


Just cause Okafor had Stanford as his top choice doesn't mean they don't have trouble recruiting top talent. These guys win by playing fundamentally sound and limiting mistakes, but they don't have the raw talent to get it done. Justin Davis, bad knees. Rob Little, not very athletic in the paint. Bunch of shooters on the perimeter who can't create their own shots outside of Lottich and Childress. 

They were destined to lose. Stanford will never be a juggernaut because you know they will be beaten every season by a team that has more talent on their roster. Alabama's Kennedy Winston was the best player on the floor and Jermario Davidson and Chuck Davis were damn near unstoppable due to their athleticism and aggressiveness in the paint. Fundamentals can only take you so far. You need talent too.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*big men*

I picked them to loose this game to Alabama for that very reason. Their big men aren't good atheletes. They are just big men. Stanford passed on an athelete, a smart one at that, and it cost them huge.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The refs were fine in both games. They rewarded the teams who were more aggressive out there. Alabama and Nevada both played all out balls to the floor with nothing to lose and attacked, attacked, attacked.
> 
> Just look at the Number of Dunks Nevada had. That alleyoop for Kevinn Pinkney on every Zag who ever lived. Alabama, even though their big men are skinny are extremely skilled and aggressive and they just took Stanford completely out.
> ...



you obviously didnt see either game if you think the officiating was fine. to hear you talk, every team that loses this weekend is lousy, does that go for maryland,unc,and all the other 40 something teams that are going to be out of it by sunday night?. who do you really like, you're quick to tell us all the teams you dont like. i guess if you go with the 4 #1 seeds you cant go to wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously didnt see either game if you think the officiating was fine. to hear you talk, every team that loses this weekend is lousy, does that go for maryland,unc,and all the other 40 something teams that are going to be out of it by sunday night?. who do you really like, you're quick to tell us all the teams you dont like. i guess if you go with the 4 #1 seeds you cant go to wrong.


I would have replied sooner but my computer wouldn't let me last night for some reason.

I taped both games as I watching on satellite. I know I saw Alabama and Nevada being the aggressors out there while the Zags and Stanford were continously counterpunched everytime. Stanford just collapsed at the end. When they were up 53-42 I couldn't figure out why they didn't put Bama away. Once Childress fouled out they were sunk.

As for my Final Four, I only picked one No.1 seed. Duke (1), Georgia Tech (3), NC State (3) and Pittsburgh (3).

The last three all have tough games but I think they can win. If they make it out of the 2nd round, I like their chances from there.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I would have replied sooner but my computer wouldn't let me last night for some reason.
> ...



thanks for the response. we're all dissapointed out here in the state of washington, as for stanford i could care less about them. from my standpoint it looked like the zags got jobbed, especially in the first half. guys called for walking when they werent, fouls on loose balls, cheapy calls on turiaf. fact is they werent good enough to overcome a little adversity. maybe this will be the end of the gonzaga mystique for awhile, they will be pretty young next year although i do like the young talent they have coming onboard. there comfort level is probably that of a midmajor that gets into the tournament and sneaks up on people, its hard to hang with the big schools when you arent getting those top tier athletes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i really don't think gonzaga is overrated. they didn't play a whole lot of good teams this year but they did play some and they had only two losses all year. i really don't see how much lower they could have been rated.

but at the same time i don't think that they were as good as their record indicated. i had them going out against michigan state(didn't happen but they still got out in the same round). gonzaga just isn't a great team and it's hard to get a great team at a smaller school. they are a good team and can compete with anyone on any given night, but you can't really expect deep tournament performances every year.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

It's easy to say a team is overrated when you have questions about how good they are and they get upset. But say Kentucky loses to UAB would you say they are overrated, and why hasn't anybody said Miss State is overrated considering they lost in the same fashion and were also a 2 seed. 

If St. Joe's had lost everyone would've have said they were obviously overrated. Gonzaga is a very good team but its different when your the hunted, last year as the 6 seed they lost in the 1st round and this year they lost in the 2nd round as the 2 seed. I think their players have to start getting used to playing with expectations in future years so they can get to the sweet 16 when they are expected to.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i would love to watch a game with them vs. the UC Bearcats


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> It's easy to say a team is overrated when you have questions about how good they are and they get upset. But say Kentucky loses to UAB would you say they are overrated, and why hasn't anybody said Miss State is overrated considering they lost in the same fashion and were also a 2 seed.
> 
> If St. Joe's had lost everyone would've have said they were obviously overrated. Gonzaga is a very good team but its different when your the hunted, last year as the 6 seed they lost in the 1st round and this year they lost in the 2nd round as the 2 seed. I think their players have to start getting used to playing with expectations in future years so they can get to the sweet 16 when they are expected to.


The only reason why I feel Gonzaga and Stanford weren't as good (never overrated) is because they haven't been challenged like everyone else in the country. The Zags hadn't played a quality opponent for a long time and we know Stanford was not adequately prepared for the tournament by a down Pac-10. The SEC with Alabama and Vanderbilt through to the Sweet Sixteen shows that Kentucky and Miss. State did at least have some tough teams to compete with in their conference.


----------



## TexasFan (Mar 21, 2004)

Every single charge called against Gonzaga was a charge.

Learn how to manipulate your body.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Gonzaga is not overrated, they just had one bad game.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Nevada really has impressed me. Maybe gonzagas problem is Nevada? Has anyone given this any thought? my advice to Georgia Tech: LOOK OUT.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

> Nevada really has impressed me. Maybe gonzagas problem is Nevada? Has anyone given this any thought? my advice to Georgia Tech: LOOK OUT.


I agree. Or maybe UNR just got Kansas, UTEP twice, Michigan St, and Gonzaga on their bad days.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KirkSnyderFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Or maybe UNR just got Kansas, UTEP twice, Michigan St, and Gonzaga on their bad days.


everyone has given nevada credit but you have to admit everything went your way up in seattle, from paul davis fouling out on thursday to rony turiaf getting a couple of early phantom fouls on saturday. you guys won so now you need to go and beat ga. tech. i'm saying that wont happen.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

It was a little harsh on Turiaf, but the refs didn't make Stepp shoot, what, 2/17? :dead:


----------

